# Who Got The Latest Update?



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

The Latest Updates to TiVo Stream 4K -


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

That update on the link shows its over a month old...


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Johnwashere said:


> That update on the link shows its over a month old...


Actually I thought it was the update to android 10, but it's not.


----------

